# Stitch Era Universal Express - Open .emb Files?



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Hi guys

over the years I've accumulated a lot of designs digitized for me.

At present I don't have any editing/digitizing software so downloaded a demo of SUE Universal Express. I'm having difficulty loading my existing files which are in .emb format! Despite having 'All Files' my .emb & .dst files don't even show.

Any ideas?

Also, I can't access my NETWORK through SUE either 

Cheers

John


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I think the only way around the network issue is to map a network drive local to the machine 

I can open DST files, never tried EMB since I don't have any. If you use OPEN, it will normally only display DSG files since that is Sierra's native format. You should be able to change the .DSG to All Files in the bottom of the window and then be able to open any file it recognizes as an embroidery format.

Honestly, given they are going to start charging for the use of it, I'd look for another program. If I had the money, I'd have been rid of Embroidery Office a long time ago,


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.



tfalk said:


> I think the only way around the network issue is to map a network drive local to the machine


That's a bit archaic ! The Network button seems to suggest it should work as expected.





tfalk said:


> I can open DST files, never tried EMB since I don't have any. If you use OPEN, it will normally only display DSG files since that is Sierra's native format. You should be able to change the .DSG to All Files in the bottom of the window and then be able to open any file it recognizes as an embroidery format.


As you say 'All Files' should show just that - All Files! But it doesn't show any although I know there are many files there. I don't have any .DSG so unsure whether they would be displayed.





tfalk said:


> Honestly, given they are going to start charging for the use of it, I'd look for another program. If I had the money, I'd have been rid of Embroidery Office a long time ago,


Has the software improved since it's become a 'pay for'?

I'm using the trial version just now so maybe the problems I'm encountering are a product of the trial version.

I've notice that some of the options are only available in the Liberty version and this, while costly isn't near the cost of Wilcom E3. Having said that, you can install Wilcom on as many PCs as you wish and just swap the dongle to the PC you want to use - that's essential for me. I don't think you can do that with the Liberty version.


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

John, When Wilcom puts their software on sale, it is less than half of it's usual price. I think if u seriously look into it you will be surprised. And, I believe their sale is still going on at the moment. Usually sales come about twice in a year. It IS the best in my opinion. I wish I had just gone on and bought Wilcom when I began, financially I would have been ahead. But...I learned alot also. I have several other softwares, and they were the expensive ones also, haha! Anyways if u do look into Wilcom E-3 is the newest version, don't get just the basic package that it offers, nor (Wilcom Deco Studio). IF u do, I'm pretty sure you will be disappointed when comparing to your previous software. If u purchase Wilcom E3 and 3-4 of their modules, you will have a really, really good software to last you a long long time. And for not very much more than you would pay for the one that you have been using......

The one bad thing about Wilcom, is that the upgrades are expensive. I still have the highest level of ES2, level 3 (the highest level available). My machine is not capable of doing sequines, or chenille, so I didn't feel like I should upgrade .....there just wasn't that much offered in this last upgrade that I felt I would use. I hope this helps you. You might talk to Greg at Advanced Wilcom and see what price he could give you, I've been extremely happy with his service after the sale. Hope this helps you.






Stitch-Up said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I've notice that some of the options are only available in the Liberty version and this, while costly isn't near the cost of Wilcom E3. Having said that, you can install Wilcom on as many PCs as you wish and just swap the dongle to the PC you want to use - that's essential for me. I don't think you can do that with the Liberty version.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Hi Lollie and thanks for taking the time to reply

I usually do a lot of research before I spend my money and over the years, Wilcom has always been top of the list for digitising, of course, it just so happens to be the most expensive too!

I've looked at the alternatives and found these too can be very expensive by the time you've added on the features. I believe Stitch Era Liberty with options comes out at $4k + (I'm in the UK so have to convert to GBP £)

I knew that if I purchased anything other than the best I'd eventually end up with the best but would have spent a lot more along the way, so, I've purchased Wilcom E3 . I still have to decide which additional features I want and will do that over the forthcoming weeks. I did a good deal 

Now I need some good on-line resources to learn the features. I'm not exactly a newbie but I have been doing thing wrong in the past!

Cheers

John


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

SEU will open a dst file I do it all the time make sure you don't have another extension selected.


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

Wilcom true sizer will open emb files and should allow you to change the format. And it free


----------

